

Imapsync: Migrate or back up IMAP accounts - hippich
http://imapsync.lamiral.info/

======
joshftw
Personally a big fan of Rick Sanders IMAP Tools set here
[http://www.athensfbc.com/imap_tools/details.html](http://www.athensfbc.com/imap_tools/details.html)

It's only $35 too for a lifetime of updates.

------
kngspook
I love imapsync to death...I'm just not sure why you posted it now. >.>

~~~
hippich
I needed to fix my problem of moving mail from one server to another and found
this nice small tool. Decided to share :) What else I can say?

------
hadoukenio
You may also want to look at offlineimap.

